# Selling on etsy.com



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Hi! I just opened my shop on Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade and it's nice place to sell if somebody doesn't know about it yet. I also found this blog by Norm Lanier sbout selling CraftyCoach Norm also sells his guides about selling on etsy which are cheap and have lots of useful tips: Etsy :: CraftyCoach :: Etsy Gems - 55 Fabulous Techniques to Increase Etsy Sales 
I though somebody may find this useful


----------



## dvirhazout (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not a fan of those ebooks you need to buy for getting tips..
search a bit more on google and you'll find the same tips + another great tips for free.
you can also search over here on this forum.. that's why it was opened..

and thanks for sharing


----------



## onesielane (Oct 12, 2007)

Etsy is great for those just starting out. I find a lot of new buyers this way - I definitely recommend it!


----------

